# switching back to eircom?



## aerobubbles (11 Jun 2013)

Hi all, 
Was an eircom customer years ago, switched to VOIP calls.  Which was working fine till we switched our isp, now we no longer have a standard router so cannot plug phone into that.  (using 3 now)
So looks like we have to switch back to eicom, which is something i really really dont want to do due to the way they treat returning customers.  
 what i am asking i guess is are there any options while using 3 for VOIP or what else can i do instead of eircom, are eircom still as awful and horrible to their customers as they were?  I need a house phone due to personal circumstance


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2013)

Why not go with one of the other fixed line providers? They're preyty much all cheaper than Eircom.


----------



## aerobubbles (11 Jun 2013)

do you not have to rent the line from eircom no matter who you go with? or am i all wrong, we are in an area that most providers dont bother with as in considered rural so the fiberoptic route is out


----------

